# Winter Soldier



## reggier3mote (Jul 11, 2014)

Portrait practice.
Thanks for looking. And how awesome was this movie!
Pencils and Charcoal on 9x12 bristol.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know how awesome the movie was (not my thing) --- but your drawing is awesome.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome! :vs_wave:

This is a great job! Especially like the eyes. I have no idea who this guy is but I am assuming the darkness around the eyes is part of his identity? Very nice tone work, have you been drawing for long? You are not "afraid of the darks" like a lot of new artists. For portrait work my only suggestion would be to soften the forehead creases a bit, they seem sharp.​
As for the movie, I also don't know.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

So good looking!

I think I saw that movie, but I do not remember wich one was D:


----------

